# Weak Bendable Nails



## DreamWarrior (Mar 18, 2015)

I started using Nail Tek in the XTRA formula for my super weak, breaking, and pliable nails.  Its been about two weeks and while my nails arent "ripping" as much, they are still weak.

I was wondering if anyone has had success with this formula or recommend something else?

I'm looking to grow my nails plus give them strength (harden).

Thoughts??

I heard NutraNail was good.. but I cant seem to find it in my area.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2015)

I use the nailtiques formula 2 with some degree of success.  I think my biggest problem is that for it to work I really have to keep up with it.  I definitely notice that they are much stronger when I am really good about keeping it on.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been eyeing that one and wasnt sure if I wanted to splurge.  I'll have to take the plundge and check it out. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Les Wilson (Apr 1, 2015)

I've also been using nailtiques formula two. In my case for peeling and I've noticed a difference.


----------



## Nailfinity (Apr 21, 2015)

I had pretty weak nails myself at the moment they are very strong. I tell you my nail care routine, maybe it helps you as well.

I take good care of my cuticles because that's the base for a good and healhty nail. I rub them with Lush Lemony Flutter, I think it's the best cuticle cream there is. I do that a few times a day, it keeps the cuticle hydrated and healthy.
Every night I use my glass file. Not much, just a little bit. A glass file is a very fine structured file which will seal the layers of the nail.
I do always use a good quality basecoat when I'm wearing nailpolish. It not only prevents the nail from discolouring but it also protects the nail from harmfull ingredients in polishes. Most of the bigger brands are 5-free but there are still polishes that aren't.


----------

